# My Photoshop Template Website



## trieschman

New Holiday card templates added and a shopping cart!

Please visit
http://itsplanetjanet.blogspot.com/


----------



## China Photo

costisefu said:


> I saw your blog, but I found something that seems more professional. Digital Primes - free download PSD templates


 To convert a PSD template into a CMS template is a big project. Yes, everybody like free stuff, but it will cost you an arm and leg later.


----------

